# Help needed on barrel length choice??



## snowbrooks69 (Dec 8, 2006)

I do not know much about shotguns and was wondering if you guys could help me decide on a barrel length for my new shotgun. I am 5'10" and am 195lbs. I have fairley long arms, if it helps my draw length for my bow is 29 1/2" to 30"... Should I go with a 26" or a 28"? What benefits are for each size? I mainly duck hunt and pheasent hunt, and do some turkey and goose hunting. Please get back to me asap, so I know what barrel length to get on my Browning Golh Hunter or Winchester Super X 2, shich ever I end up buying. Thank you....


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

There isn't a huge difference, but with the added length the receiver of an auto provides (thus plenty of sight plane), I'd opt for the 26" in a hunting gun - the extra 2" is probably more of a hinderance than a benefit.


----------

